# Problems connecting Mac to existing Windows wi-fi...



## bendikwhist (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello.

I'm having trouble connecting an Apple iBook to my existing wireless network. Many PCs are already attached to the network wirelessly. I use a 3Com gateway and a 128 bit encryption string.

The iBook finds the network, as I've broadcasted the SSID, but when I chose from the dropdown menu 40/128 bit encryption and add the hex key, it tells me that the password is incorrect.

On my Windows PCs there are more configuration possibilities when it comes to wireless networking, i.e. "key index", which has to be chosen for the hex key to work as a password. Therefore, I'm just wondering if there's something I've missed in the Apple software.

Please help me out, folks. I'm getting kind of desperate here 

Regards,
Bendik


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Bendik and welcome to the forum.
Check out search. We had many threads on this issue. Good luck!


----------



## bendikwhist (Aug 18, 2005)

I know, and I've checked every single thread that regards the issue (found through google). I'm hoping someone could help me more specifically with this problem...

Regards, B


----------



## bendikwhist (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone help? I've searched the entire site and read a lot without finding any answers...

Regards, B.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you think your issue could be that you are entering a plain text key when it should be noted/entered as a HEX key? or vice versa...

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106424
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108058


----------



## pbaum (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, I'm Bendiks friend, and he posted this Q for me. We have found out that the mac only can use key number one of the four keys generated by the passphrase. So everything is working perfect now. 

Feel free to ask if anyone needs help.

Peter.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 22, 2005)

If any other Mac to Windows or vise-versa comes up, you should keep MacWindows.com in mind. They live and document IT managers problems-solutions every day for the Mac to Windows issues.


----------

